

Grow your app from (db) seeds - joshowens
http://railsfreak.com/post/481785306/grow-your-app-from-seeds

======
mickeyben
hmm I usually use the seeds to populate the database with mandatory production
data and for the fake/development datas I usually make some rake tasks with
the faker and populator gem.

